# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  \_|/ Smiley d'Or 2014 : Papotage

## Barsy

Bonjour,

Le nouveau concours du Smiley d'Or a commenc. Pour y participer, c'est par l !!

Et pour en parler, ben c'est ici. 

Ne vous trompez pas surtout !

----------


## GPPro

Bon bah je me suis tromp, pas l'habitude  ::oops:: 

Concernant windows 9 : ils viennent d'annoncer windows 10 (en sautant le 9 donc), c'est fait exprs ?

----------


## Deaf

Petite question: peut-on changer l'ordre des smileys, histoire que le thme soit plus cohrent?

----------


## Robin56

> Bon bah je me suis tromp, pas l'habitude 
> 
> Concernant windows 9 : ils viennent d'annoncer windows 10 (en sautant le 9 donc), c'est fait exprs ?


J'aime ta participation tout en .. simplicit  ::P: 




> Petite question: peut-on changer l'ordre des smileys, histoire que le thme soit plus cohrent?


 :8O:

----------


## Deaf

J'ai voulu raconter une histoire, du coup, jou sur l'ordre des smileys.
Si c'est c'est sanctionn, tant pis pour moi!

Au moins, je me suis bien amus!

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai inspir le Jury de cette anne, je suis mu. =)

----------


## Robin56

> J'ai voulu raconter une histoire, du coup, jou sur l'ordre des smileys.
> Si c'est c'est sanctionn, tant pis pour moi!
> 
> Au moins, je me suis bien amus!


Ah mais moi je ne parlais pas de ta participation, je ne vais pas poser regarder le fil de participation tant que je n'ai pas moi-mme particip. Je parlais plutt d'oser demander une faveur au jury, sans offrande, sans mme un petit billet.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Cool le retour, bonne chance  tous !

----------


## GrandFather

> Petite question: peut-on changer l'ordre des smileys, histoire que le thme soit plus cohrent?


L'ordre des smileys n'est pas arbitraire, il rsulte de calculs complexes prenant en compte les dernires dcouvertes en sciences cognitives et en neuropsychologie prdictive. Changer cet ordre pourrait de plus crer une perturbation dans la Force et dans le continuum espace-temps, ce qui rsulterait dans l'effondrement de l'univers sur lui-mme. Une autre hypothse, plus obscure et controverse, serait que le jury (compos de Barsy et de moi-mme) se galrerait  corriger des participations prsentant des ordres diffrents, et  devoir tout remettre dans l'ordre  la publication des rsultats.

TL;DR: nanccomesahpictou.

----------


## Deaf

> Je parlais plutt d'oser demander une faveur au jury, sans offrande, sans mme un petit billet.


On demande une faveur quand on sait que ce n'est pas autoris.
Je n'avais jamais particip  ce concours et je n'avais pas encore post mes rponses: c'tait donc une simple question.

Faute de rponse, j'ai prfr post tant que j'avais les ides. Mais je n'en voudrait  personne si je suis disqualifi  cause de a!

Bon courage  tous!

----------


## GrandFather

> Faute de rponse, j'ai prfr post tant que j'avais les ides. Mais je n'en voudrait  personne si je suis disqualifi  cause de a!


Meuh non, tu ne seras pas disqualifi, on n'est pas des monstres... On se contentera de remettre les smileys dans le bon ordre, et a donnera une histoire compltement diffrente. Peu importe qu'elle en  devienne incohrente, si le rsultat donne quelque chose de rigolo, mme involontaire, tu gardes toutes tes chances.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut !
Et bien, voila ! C'est fait ! ... j'ai post ma proposition, les jeux sont faits. Ralalalala ! Quelle excitation ce jeu.
Bon, truc marrant: pour une fois que les rponses utilisant une "histoire" au fil des smileys sont "bonusses", je n'ai rien fait de la sorte.
Allez comprendre ...
@+
 :;):

----------


## Barsy

> J'aime ta participation tout en .. simplicit


Pourrais-tu enlever son message s'il te plait ? Je vois l toute l'astuce mise en place par GPPro : il poste un message vide avant tous les autres et il l'dite en recopiant les meilleures rponses puis il accuse les autres de triche.  ::aie:: 

En fait c'est surtout pour le bot "auto-correcteur" que nous utilisons, le message ne correspondant pas au schma classique d'une rponse au concours, il risque de buguer et aprs on sera oblig de faire les corrections nous-mme.  ::P: 




> Concernant windows 9 : ils viennent d'annoncer windows 10 (en sautant le 9 donc), c'est fait exprs ?


Etant donn qu'on a fait les questions avant que Microsoft n'annonce que ce sera finalement Windows 10, on avait marqu Windows 9. Et quand j'ai lanc le concours hier soir, je n'avais pas eu vent de cette nouvelle. C'est maintenant corrig. Cela dit, nous n'appliquerons aucune pnalit si vous avez prfr faire l'interface de Windows 9 au lieu du 10.

----------


## Robin56

> Pourrais-tu enlever son message s'il te plait ? Je vois l toute l'astuce mise en place par GPPro : il poste un message vide avant tous les autres et il l'dite en recopiant les meilleures rponses puis il accuse les autres de triche.


J'espre que le jury se rappellera de mes services  ::whistle::

----------


## GrandFather

> J'espre que le jury se rappellera de mes services


Absolument. Tu bnficieras d'une remise de 2,5% sur le malus inflig pour chaque faute d'orthographe. Nan, je dconne, avec Barsy on a dcid de ne pas infliger de malus, car on ne sait pas trop comment ragiraient les plus fragiles de nos participants  la vue d'une note ngative...  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> avec Barsy on a dcid de ne pas infliger de malus, car on ne sait pas trop comment ragiraient les plus fragiles de nos participants  la vue d'une note ngative...


Ben tu fais comme nous : tu dis _"votre orthographe tait tellement mauvaise qu'on a d appliquer un coefficient pour ne pas que a vous fasse de note ngative. Donc non seulement on a d relever les fautes, mais en plus a nous a oblig  faire des maths... "_

Srieusement, cette anne soyez sympa avec le jury et vitez l'hcatombe de fautes de l'an pass.

----------


## Robin56

> Srieusement, cette anne soyez sympa avec le jury et vitez l'hcatombe de fautes de l'an pass.


Dakor, sa marche !

----------


## pcaboche

> Dakor, sa marche !


AAAAaaaahhhh... Mes yeeeeuuuuuux ! Je saigne ! AAAAAAHHHHHHHH !!!

----------


## Barsy

> J'espre que le jury se rappellera de mes services


Merci pour ton aide.  :;):  

Malheureusement, le jury cette anne est absolument intgre et il n'accordera aucune faveur. Vous pouvez toujours tenter de le corrompre, mais je doute fort que a marche... Enfin, vous pouvez toujours essayer hein ? des fois que...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et hop, participation envoye.

Vu que j'ai un peu moins de temps, j'ai post vite pour ne pas me faire prendre mes ides (dj que j'ai du retrouver autre chose sur un des smileys).


Bon courage aux autres participants et au jury pour la correction.

Et que Issac Asimov le meilleur gagne !

----------


## Nhaps

> T'es fou, dvoile pas nos secrets de fabrication ! 
> 
> Pour le choix des smileys, prenez quelque chose qui voque vaguement un truc rigolo, puis roulez jeunesse ; franchement, dans l'organisation du jeu, ce n'est pas ce qui prend le plus de temps...


C'est le packaging bien sr !

----------


## Barsy

> T'es fou, dvoile pas nos secrets de fabrication !


Il me semble qu'on avait sous-trait cette partie l  une socit Tchque non ? Je ne me souviens plus de ce que l'on avait mis dans le cahier des charges...

----------

